# IQ Wrestler Sig Request



## xLOTUSx (Dec 1, 2008)

*IQ Wrestler Sig Request*

So just got my account upgraded figured I'd request a sig. Thaks in advanced.

The Request:

A Sig w/Saku


Pics:
whatever but please no pics with hoods/hats/etc

Title: Kazushi Sakuraba

Sub-Text: Be Like Water


More Sub-Text: wrestlerdude


Colors: whatever 


Size: up to you

Avatar?: Yes


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Congratulations on the upgrade!

I'll definitely get something in for you.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice man. I'll have something for you later as well.


----------



## xLOTUSx (Dec 1, 2008)

Right on bros, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Restoring the thread


----------

